# BGen C de L 'Kip' Kirby (Ret'd)



## Journeyman (18 Mar 2011)

During the afternoon of 16 March 2011.    RIP.   

"The ultimate anti-tank weapon is the infantryman's 
bayonet at the throat of the tank commander."

"Preparation for the worst case will automatically 
prepare the Canadian Forces for any lesser instance."
                                 
           ~ _BGen 'Kip' Kirby_


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Mar 2011)

Very sad. See you up there, sir


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Mar 2011)

One of the finer Commandants that CLFCSC has ever had.

RIP, sir.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Mar 2011)

Kip also was an excellent commander of 2 Brigade. He took soldiering seriously and his officer training sessions were a thing to behold. An example:

Kip: We drag too much extraneous crap around on toboggans in the winter.

Pl Comd 3 RCR: But we need all the life support equipment.

Kip: Life support equipment! Life support equipment! Bull....! Life destruct equipment, that is what we should be dragging around behind us. Mortars, machine guns, ammunition. [All in a rising voice, probably linked to his blood pressure. This was then followed by his Mad Trapper of Rat River example of getting by in the north without life support equipment.]

RIP, Sir.


----------



## Edward Campbell (18 Mar 2011)

I had the great pleasure of getting to know Kip Kirby fairly well, during his tenure the Staff College and, later, during his retirement.

He will be sorely missed by all those lucky enough to have served with him and he was, already, missed even more by those who he did not reach with his wit and wisdom.


----------



## Old Sweat (18 Mar 2011)

No prize for guessing the Kipper's response to the DComd after that worthy individual asked him to order 2 RCHA to stop firing at night as it kept the base staff from getting a good night's sleep. I am not making this up!


----------

